# Along Came A Spider...



## AVG-JOE

Each of the last three nights this big fellow has spun a beautiful web using my Jeep and a tree for the anchors.  Every morning I drive off to work and leave him hanging.

He is huge - almost 2 inches across and I've never seen such a sticky and strong web.







Rep to anyone who can tell me what kind he is.


----------



## AVG-JOE

The location is central Florida, <15 miles from the coast, if that makes a difference.


----------



## alan1

AVG-JOE said:


> Each of the last three nights this big fellow has spun a beautiful web using my Jeep and a tree for the anchors.  Every morning I drive off to work and leave him hanging.
> 
> He is huge - almost 2 inches across and I've never seen such a sticky and strong web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep to anyone who can tell me what kind he is.



He is the kind I avoid.


----------



## alan1

It might be an orbweaver, but lots of spiders fall into that category.
Orb-weaver spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## syrenn

off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready


large wolf spider.


----------



## Immanuel

Where's the bug spray?

Immie


----------



## AVG-JOE

Definitely an orbweaver - the web is a perfect circle.  Using a flash like I did I couldn't get a shot that did justice to both the web and its creator.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Immanuel said:


> Where's the bug spray?
> 
> Immie



Say it ain't so!

Aside from the beauty of the spider, his web is full of little white dots that used to be mosquitoes.  Anything that size that consumes its weight in mini-vampires is a friend of mine.


----------



## Sherry

My first thought on seeing the title was an Andrew Dice Clay line.


----------



## Immanuel

AVG-JOE said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the bug spray?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't so!
> 
> Aside from the beauty of the spider, his web is full of little white dots that used to be mosquitoes.  Anything that size that consumes its weight in mini-vampires is a friend of mine.
Click to expand...


Spiders give me the creeps especially if I don't know whether they are poisonous or not.  Of course, I distinctly remember waking one morning to red streaks running up and down my right arm.  Never found the culrpit either, but I know it was a spider!

Immie


----------



## AVG-JOE

Sherry said:


> My first thought on seeing the title was an Andrew Dice Clay line.



  In 'The Outdoors' forum?

  I just don't see ADC as a camper.


----------



## Sherry

AVG-JOE said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought on seeing the title was an Andrew Dice Clay line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 'The Outdoors' forum?
> 
> I just don't see ADC as a camper.
Click to expand...


I don't search forums...I just click on New Posts.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Sherry said:


> My first thought on seeing the title was an Andrew Dice Clay line.



On the other hand, 'Andrew' is the perfect name for my new little buddy!

Thanks!!


----------



## mudwhistle

AVG-JOE said:


> Each of the last three nights this big fellow has spun a beautiful web using my Jeep and a tree for the anchors.  Every morning I drive off to work and leave him hanging.
> 
> He is huge - almost 2 inches across and I've never seen such a sticky and strong web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep to anyone who can tell me what kind he is.



Does he look like this???






Or like this guy????


----------



## AVG-JOE

Nope.  Andrew is much softer looking.


----------



## alan1

Might be Neoscona arabesca.


----------



## mudwhistle

AVG-JOE said:


> Nope.  Andrew is much softer looking.



He may be a transplant from somewhere else.

He's not on the list of orbweavers I've seen.


----------



## mudwhistle

alan1 said:


> Might be Neoscona arabesca.


----------



## koshergrl

Yikes.


----------



## mudwhistle

Spiders are cool. They kill and eat a lot of the bugs that spread disease.


----------



## AVG-JOE

I did send an email to a neighbor who is a fount of knowledge on the local flora and fauna, if he gives me a name other than Andrew, I'll find and post a link.


----------



## Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRV4d9LCawU]Big Spider Attacks Daddy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

Who the hell tries to capture a spider that big with a little tupperware bowl...over his head?

That's just wrong.


----------



## AVG-JOE

alan1 said:


> Might be Neoscona arabesca.



Doesn't look like the photos that pop when I Google that.  Andrew is almost white between the soft tan patches on his back and legs.


----------



## Emma

syrenn said:


> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.


*shiver*

On my last travel assignment, I came home from work one morning to find this sitting in the middle of the bed.


----------



## syrenn

Emma said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.
> 
> 
> 
> *shiver*
> 
> On my last travel assignment, I came home from work one morning to find this sitting in the middle of the bed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Emma

[youtube]sHzdsFiBbFc[/youtube]

A wood spider?


----------



## Emma

syrenn said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.
> 
> 
> 
> *shiver*
> 
> On my last travel assignment, I came home from work one morning to find this sitting in the middle of the bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yep. That's exactly what I looked like ....


----------



## Immanuel

Emma said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.
> 
> 
> 
> *shiver*
> 
> On my last travel assignment, I came home from work one morning to find this sitting in the middle of the bed.
Click to expand...


Dagnamit!  I just put the bug spray away.  Now I have to get up, go back into the kitchen and get it.  Couldn't you have posted that thirty seconds earlier?  

Immie


----------



## Sherry

Be careful when going to the bathroom...peek under the seat before sitting down. Also, watch the toilet paper roll. Dangers lurk everywhere, but you don't want to be caught with your pants down when it happens.


----------



## Immanuel

Sherry said:


> Be careful when going to the bathroom...peek under the seat before sitting down. Also, watch the toilet paper roll. Dangers lurk everywhere, but you don't want to be caught with your pants down when it happens.



I guess that is a good reason to turn the light on when you go to the restroom in the middle of the night, no?

Immie


----------



## Emma

Sherry said:


> Be careful when going to the bathroom...peek under the seat before sitting down. Also, watch the toilet paper roll. Dangers lurk everywhere, but you don't want to be caught with your pants down when it happens.



still shivering ...

One of our NAs from years ago told about how she was taking a bath, and heard splashing noises coming from the toilet. Opened the lid to find a sewer rat swimming around in the bowl.


----------



## Sherry

Emma said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful when going to the bathroom...peek under the seat before sitting down. Also, watch the toilet paper roll. Dangers lurk everywhere, but you don't want to be caught with your pants down when it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still shivering ...
> 
> One of our NAs from years ago told about how she was taking a bath, and heard splashing noises coming from the toilet. Opened the lid to find a sewer rat swimming around in the bowl.
Click to expand...


I have a friend who found a frog in her toilet...not as bad as a snake though.


----------



## Immanuel

Emma said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful when going to the bathroom...peek under the seat before sitting down. Also, watch the toilet paper roll. Dangers lurk everywhere, but you don't want to be caught with your pants down when it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still shivering ...
> 
> One of our NAs from years ago told about how she was taking a bath, and heard splashing noises coming from the toilet. Opened the lid to find a sewer rat swimming around in the bowl.
Click to expand...


A rat wouldn't bother me as much as a spider except that I would have to figure out how to get the doggone think out of the toilet without touching it.

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle

Immanuel said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful when going to the bathroom...peek under the seat before sitting down. Also, watch the toilet paper roll. Dangers lurk everywhere, but you don't want to be caught with your pants down when it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is a good reason to turn the light on when you go to the restroom in the middle of the night, no?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


That looks like one of those buggers from "Arachnophobia".


----------



## AVG-JOE

Sherry said:


> Be careful when going to the bathroom...peek under the seat before sitting down. Also, watch the toilet paper roll. Dangers lurk everywhere, but you don't want to be caught with your pants down when it happens.



Real or fake?

Looks like silicone to this average Joe.


----------



## Emma

Sherry said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful when going to the bathroom...peek under the seat before sitting down. Also, watch the toilet paper roll. Dangers lurk everywhere, but you don't want to be caught with your pants down when it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still shivering ...
> 
> One of our NAs from years ago told about how she was taking a bath, and heard splashing noises coming from the toilet. Opened the lid to find a sewer rat swimming around in the bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a friend who found a frog in her toilet...not as bad as a snake though.
Click to expand...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/71118-note-to-self-3.html#post1089666


----------



## freedombecki

Found an image somewhat like your specimen, but I couldn't get a good enough description where I looked. Although this one is classified as _Hogna coloradensis_, it may not be as big as your little friend. Although some things about this spider remind me of yours--thick legs, an odd abdominal marking (not clear on your photo, but slightly there), his usual area is the great southwest up through Colorado. I've never seen one.






I looked up Wolf Spiders, which Syrenn suggested and here's one called "_Hogna carolinensis_"​






This spider ID page has a close-looking specie, but all it says it is *not* a brown recluse. It is a spider ID page.

Good luck finding the name of your specie, AVG-JOE, but your best bet is to get an old glass 2-gallon jar with a big lid, tell the spider to hop in, and take it to the nearest entomology department university lab in your area. Of course, the spider may not cooperate... 

I think Syrenn had the right idea. The 2 above pictures were as close as I could get to your critter. As I recollect from your image, the specie has a larger thorax than abdomen region.

Your picture makes him appear white with a pink distinctive abdomen mark on my monitor. What a weirdo.​


----------



## freedombecki

Emma said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.
> 
> 
> 
> *shiver*
> 
> On my last travel assignment, I came home from work one morning to find this sitting in the middle of the bed.
Click to expand...

Yikes, Emma! So much for one that wanted to get to know ya.

 ACKKKKK!!!


----------



## koshergrl

I don't think wolf spiders make webs like that though.


----------



## freedombecki

I was intrigued and scanned some more for "Arachnids, Florida woods" on Bing! and found this shot:







Credits: Official State Park Photo Contest​


----------



## Caroljo

Emma said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.
> 
> 
> 
> *shiver*
> 
> On my last travel assignment, I came home from work one morning to find this sitting in the middle of the bed.
Click to expand...


OMG...that scared the crap out of me as soon as i opened the pic!!!!


----------



## Caroljo

I wish i had a picture of the spider we found in Tennessee a few years ago.  We were visiting my son and family at Ft Campbell, and at the apartment they lived in we found a spider that was only maybe an inch long, but it had a red butt.  So, seeing red we automatically figured it was poisonous.  My DIL went to get a jar to put it in and their neighbor stepped on the spider while she was gone.  But not hard enough to smush it, but it was dead.  So we took it in the jar and started looking it up on line.  

I can't remember what it was called, but we found out it was a very rare spider, normally only found in the eastern states, but can be found as far as Tennessee.  It wasn't poisonous and because of the rarity there was an email address you could write to if you found any.  So we were a little upset the neighbor had killed it.  But stepping on spiders is my first reaction too!!!!


----------



## koshergrl

If they're in the house they get squished.

If they're poisonous, they get squished.

Outside, I don't care, they can do what they want. They eat mosquitoes, it's true...but spiders also attrack nasty critters that eat them as well (which is another reason they get squished if they're in the house....have you ever seen a house centipede? They like to eat spiders, so if you have a spider problem, you can also get a house centipede problem...blech. Mice eat them, too).

My son calls these "Spiderpedes":


----------



## Dabs

Emma said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.
> 
> 
> 
> *shiver*
> 
> On my last travel assignment, I came home from work one morning to find this sitting in the middle of the bed.
Click to expand...


EEK.....he be looking right atcha!


----------



## Dabs

Sherry said:


> My first thought on seeing the title was an Andrew Dice Clay line.



Little Miss Muffet, sat on her tuffet, eating her curds and whey.
Along came a spider and sat down beside her, and said,
"Hey, what's in the bowl bitch?"

I love him!


----------



## Emma

Dabs said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.
> 
> 
> 
> *shiver*
> 
> On my last travel assignment, I came home from work one morning to find this sitting in the middle of the bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EEK.....he be looking right atcha!
Click to expand...


He was ugly and hairy and had a big round ass. 

Looked like a blind-date I had once ...


----------



## freedombecki

I cropped and blew up Joe's spider. I noticed slightly segmented legs OR legs marked to make them different. Click on the thumbnail to see the larger version if it would help identify the spider.


----------



## syrenn

Cairns man Ant Hadleigh snaps incredible pics of snake-eating spider- Local Cairns News | cairns.com.au


----------



## AVG-JOE

Holy crap!



You just don't think of spiders eating reptiles!


----------



## syrenn

AVG-JOE said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't think of spiders eating reptiles!




They got some bad ass spiders down under. I remember a some tribe ( i cant remember which or where) would wind the web around leaves to catch fish!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Spray a little bit of Raid on him and see how he likes it.


----------



## sitarro

Immanuel said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the bug spray?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't so!
> 
> Aside from the beauty of the spider, his web is full of little white dots that used to be mosquitoes.  Anything that size that consumes its weight in mini-vampires is a friend of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spiders give me the creeps especially if I don't know whether they are poisonous or not.  Of course, I distinctly remember waking one morning to red streaks running up and down my right arm.  Never found the culrpit either, but I know it was a spider!
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Hey Immie, I was driving a Ryder truck to Texas from Colorado in the early days of October. I was on highway 287,  southeast of Pueblo and I was coming up to the Oklahoma border. The sun had gone down behind the mountains but there was still plenty of light. As I looked ahead, it appeared that the road was moving........as I approached the spot I realized I had come upon a herd of 100s of thousands of tarantulas hauling ass, migrating out. as far as I could see in each direction were tarantulas...... I didn't even think of stopping to take photos, I just punched it. I'm sure I killed hundreds in the few seconds it took to get across them. 

Sweet dreams.....


----------



## freedombecki

sitarro said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't so!
> 
> Aside from the beauty of the spider, his web is full of little white dots that used to be mosquitoes.  Anything that size that consumes its weight in mini-vampires is a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders give me the creeps especially if I don't know whether they are poisonous or not.  Of course, I distinctly remember waking one morning to red streaks running up and down my right arm.  Never found the culrpit either, but I know it was a spider!
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Immie, I was driving a Ryder truck to Texas from Colorado in the early days of October. I was on highway 287,  southeast of Pueblo and I was coming up to the Oklahoma border. The sun had gone down behind the mountains but there was still plenty of light. As I looked ahead, it appeared that the road was moving........as I approached the spot I realized I had come upon a herd of 100s of thousands of tarantulas hauling ass, migrating out. as far as I could see in each direction were tarantulas...... I didn't even think of stopping to take photos, I just punched it. I'm sure I killed hundreds in the few seconds it took to get across them.
> 
> Sweet dreams.....
Click to expand...

I've seen that a few times, too, sitarro, seems it was West Texas. I'm not certain if it's a seasonal migration deal or before or after a rainstorm. They go crazy, and nothing stops them from engaging in this willy-nilly run, when they deign to do it. Maybe that's why their name is tarantula. It's a mad dance they do.


----------



## freedombecki

AVG-JOE said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't think of spiders eating reptiles!


I'm pretty sure there's one in Florida that eats birds, though I'll have to check.

Yep. It's name is the Goliath bird-eater spider.






Wikipedia​ He's a type of tarantula.


----------



## freedombecki

Not all of the Goliath bird-eaters are brown:





Spider identification - Page 2 - Detailing World​


----------



## Immanuel

sitarro said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't so!
> 
> Aside from the beauty of the spider, his web is full of little white dots that used to be mosquitoes.  Anything that size that consumes its weight in mini-vampires is a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders give me the creeps especially if I don't know whether they are poisonous or not.  Of course, I distinctly remember waking one morning to red streaks running up and down my right arm.  Never found the culrpit either, but I know it was a spider!
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Immie, I was driving a Ryder truck to Texas from Colorado in the early days of October. I was on highway 287,  southeast of Pueblo and I was coming up to the Oklahoma border. The sun had gone down behind the mountains but there was still plenty of light. As I looked ahead, it appeared that the road was moving........as I approached the spot I realized I had come upon a herd of 100s of thousands of tarantulas hauling ass, migrating out. as far as I could see in each direction were tarantulas...... I didn't even think of stopping to take photos, I just punched it. I'm sure I killed hundreds in the few seconds it took to get across them.
> 
> Sweet dreams.....
Click to expand...


If it were me, I would have run over them, stopped, put it in reverse and run over them again... oh, a few hundred times!  Probably until I had just enough gas to get to the next gas station.  

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell

freedombecki said:


> Found an image somewhat like your specimen, but I couldn't get a good enough description where I looked. Although this one is classified as _Hogna coloradensis_, it may not be as big as your little friend. Although some things about this spider remind me of yours--thick legs, an odd abdominal marking (not clear on your photo, but slightly there), his usual area is the great southwest up through Colorado. I've never seen one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up Wolf Spiders, which Syrenn suggested and here's one called "_Hogna carolinensis_"​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This spider ID page has a close-looking specie, but all it says it is *not* a brown recluse. It is a spider ID page.
> 
> Good luck finding the name of your specie, AVG-JOE, but your best bet is to get an old glass 2-gallon jar with a big lid, tell the spider to hop in, and take it to the nearest entomology department university lab in your area. Of course, the spider may not cooperate...
> 
> I think Syrenn had the right idea. The 2 above pictures were as close as I could get to your critter. As I recollect from your image, the specie has a larger thorax than abdomen region.
> 
> Your picture makes him appear white with a pink distinctive abdomen mark on my monitor. What a weirdo.​



Recluses don't make a web to catch their pray.  They are ground hunters like wolf spiders.


----------



## Dabs

I wish I had a photo of my son's tarantulas......he has 2.....pets he calls them.
Feeds them crickets and other stuff.
Ugly hairy things....creepy.


----------



## sitarro

freedombecki said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders give me the creeps especially if I don't know whether they are poisonous or not.  Of course, I distinctly remember waking one morning to red streaks running up and down my right arm.  Never found the culrpit either, but I know it was a spider!
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Immie, I was driving a Ryder truck to Texas from Colorado in the early days of October. I was on highway 287,  southeast of Pueblo and I was coming up to the Oklahoma border. The sun had gone down behind the mountains but there was still plenty of light. As I looked ahead, it appeared that the road was moving........as I approached the spot I realized I had come upon a herd of 100s of thousands of tarantulas hauling ass, migrating out. as far as I could see in each direction were tarantulas...... I didn't even think of stopping to take photos, I just punched it. I'm sure I killed hundreds in the few seconds it took to get across them.
> 
> Sweet dreams.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen that a few times, too, sitarro, seems it was West Texas. I'm not certain if it's a seasonal migration deal or before or after a rainstorm. They go crazy, and nothing stops them from engaging in this willy-nilly run, when they deign to do it. Maybe that's why their name is tarantula. It's a mad dance they do.
Click to expand...


How much would that suck to be hitchhiking and see that coming at you?


----------



## Big Fitz

Ahem.

Kill them.  Kill them with fire.  A lot.  I recommend napalm in multiple 55 gallon drums.

It's the only moderate approach to the problem


----------



## freedombecki

_Halpopelma lividum_ Found at Spanish-speaking Arachnidia forum (of which I only understood 3 or 4 words, but needed to creedit photo, lol):







It is actually a blue spider, but some are light-colored. The legs reminded me of your spider's picture, AVG-JOE, another had similar abdomen markings, and all the others are a beautiful blue color.

Same page, coloration blue. Could one have hopped a boat from Myanmar or Thailand, or simply taken up with a local specie to get the odd color?:







I couldn't confirm any kind of a web, sorry. I'm not good in Spanish, do not know their info-gathering mannerisms, either.

I did come up with another from Name that bug dot com, thought, and here it is. It's home is Tallahassie Florida:



> *White Banded Fishing Spider*
> 
> Posted by danielj August 22nd, 2007 at 12:00 am*Categories*
> 
> Spiders6 inch white furry spider
> I love your site.  Its fascinating as well as informative, my children  and I love viewing it since discovering it while trying to find  information on the following: This spider hangs out on our back porch,  putting in an appearance about once a week.  We live in the woods near  Tallahassee, Florida.  Needless to say there is never a shortage of  insects, amphibians or reptilians in our neck of the woods.  But I have  never seen a spider like this, altho it does resemble my pet Chilean  Rosehair with the exception of having a flatter profile.  It is about  six inches long, fuzzy, and attractively marked.  It seems very placid  and docile, allowing me to get very close to take these pictures.   Online searches for white spiders have yielded nothing. Can you help us?  Thank you so much for your time!!
> Laurie Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hi Laurie,
> What a positively gorgeous specimen of a White Banded Fishing Spider,  Dolomedes albineus. We have never seen a specimen quite this white  before. Dolomedes Fishing Spiders are harmless, and quite fascinating  spiders. Many species are quite aquatic, and capable of diving beneath  the surface of the water to capture small fish and other aquatic  creatures. The White Banded Fishing Spider is not one of the more  aquatic species. It is generally found in trees. whatsthatbugdotcom
> _



Bug Guide shows one from a guy in PA, and they also called it the White Banded Fishing Spider, although less white than the odd white ones, but it is 4cm in size, almost 2 inches.






Within the same specie, I'm finding a lot of different species in Bing images of spiders with assorted light-to-dark values and colorations that seem to appear similar. With different diets, soil nutrient makeup, daylight or nighttime habits developed by a hunting fishing spider, I'm not surprised. Also, the chameleon effect is understandable, but if a white one gets huge and reproduces often, an entire subset specie can develop in an area, and many white spiders spend their entire life sheltered from the sun. Some may not, but actually be white night or day.

Joe your spider probably has a preferred fish, insect, or plant combination that caused his coloration, or it could be totally genetic. Somewhere along the line, a gene gets crossed, and one in every so many hundred thousands is an albino. Fewer than that produce albinos. Oh, and the latin name for the spider is  _Dolomedes albineus. If you think he could be the one, yours is in its early stage of life due to its size (or not) Also again, I saw a lot of images taken by photographers, none in the wild showing a web like yours. Chances are to photograph them, some bring them inside and place them onto a set for photography that disallows spinning a web all day._


----------



## Emma

Why haven't I unsubscribed to this thread ?!?!?


----------



## Immanuel

Emma said:


> Why haven't I unsubscribed to this thread ?!?!?



I was beginning to think the exact same thing!

Immie


----------



## Ringel05

Looks like a common garden orb weaver, non-poisonous and non-aggressive.


----------



## geauxtohell

After living in two houses infested with Brown Recluses, I know way too much about them.

Brown Recluse Spider

Most accurate way to ID is too look at their distinctive six eye pattern.  No other spider has that, but many have violin markings.


----------



## Dabs

freedombecki said:


> _Halpopelma lividum_ Found at Spanish-speaking Arachnidia forum (of which I only understood 3 or 4 words, but needed to creedit photo, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually a blue spider, but some are light-colored. The legs reminded me of your spider's picture, AVG-JOE, another had similar abdomen markings, and all the others are a beautiful blue color.
> 
> Same page, coloration blue. Could one have hopped a boat from Myanmar or Thailand, or simply taken up with a local specie to get the odd color?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't confirm any kind of a web, sorry. I'm not good in Spanish, do not know their info-gathering mannerisms, either.
> 
> I did come up with another from Name that bug dot com, thought, and here it is. It's home is Tallahassie Florida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White Banded Fishing Spider*
> 
> Posted by danielj August 22nd, 2007 at 12:00 am*Categories*
> 
> Spiders6 inch white furry spider
> I love your site.  Its fascinating as well as informative, my children  and I love viewing it since discovering it while trying to find  information on the following: This spider hangs out on our back porch,  putting in an appearance about once a week.  We live in the woods near  Tallahassee, Florida.  Needless to say there is never a shortage of  insects, amphibians or reptilians in our neck of the woods.  But I have  never seen a spider like this, altho it does resemble my pet Chilean  Rosehair with the exception of having a flatter profile.  It is about  six inches long, fuzzy, and attractively marked.  It seems very placid  and docile, allowing me to get very close to take these pictures.   Online searches for white spiders have yielded nothing. Can you help us?  Thank you so much for your time!!
> Laurie Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hi Laurie,
> What a positively gorgeous specimen of a White Banded Fishing Spider,  Dolomedes albineus. We have never seen a specimen quite this white  before. Dolomedes Fishing Spiders are harmless, and quite fascinating  spiders. Many species are quite aquatic, and capable of diving beneath  the surface of the water to capture small fish and other aquatic  creatures. The White Banded Fishing Spider is not one of the more  aquatic species. It is generally found in trees. whatsthatbugdotcom
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug Guide shows one from a guy in PA, and they also called it the White Banded Fishing Spider, although less white than the odd white ones, but it is 4cm in size, almost 2 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within the same specie, I'm finding a lot of different species in Bing images of spiders with assorted light-to-dark values and colorations that seem to appear similar. With different diets, soil nutrient makeup, daylight or nighttime habits developed by a hunting fishing spider, I'm not surprised. Also, the chameleon effect is understandable, but if a white one gets huge and reproduces often, an entire subset specie can develop in an area, and many white spiders spend their entire life sheltered from the sun. Some may not, but actually be white night or day.
> 
> Joe your spider probably has a preferred fish, insect, or plant combination that caused his coloration, or it could be totally genetic. Somewhere along the line, a gene gets crossed, and one in every so many hundred thousands is an albino. Fewer than that produce albinos. Oh, and the latin name for the spider is  _Dolomedes albineus. If you think he could be the one, yours is in its early stage of life due to its size (or not) Also again, I saw a lot of images taken by photographers, none in the wild showing a web like yours. Chances are to photograph them, some bring them inside and place them onto a set for photography that disallows spinning a web all day._
Click to expand...


*I hate to say this, but the blue spider is actually kind of pretty *


----------



## LoneLaugher

I'm with Immie.

Kill. Kill. Kill.


----------



## Caroljo

I found the spider i was talking about earlier....i was wrong, it wasn't a red butt, it was red legs!  I had to ask my daughter about it and she remembered the name of it.  It's a red legged Purseweb spider....

See here!!!!
Red Legged Purseweb Spider | What's That Bug?


----------



## freedombecki

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm with Immie.
> 
> Kill. Kill. Kill.


I used to agree with that kind of stuff, LoneLaugher. The year we put in a 1/2 acre garden in Albany Oregon (1979) a friend of mine said she always put spiders out in the garden because they control pests out there. 

I've been putting found spiders in glass jars and putting them outside ever since.The really do a number on garden pests. Lady bugs do too, but spiders are the champs.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Hmmmm. Like Avg Joe, I live in Central Florida.....not far from the coast. We have a decent sized yard with lots of greenery........and a nice patch of bamboo for them to inhabit. As long as those suckers stay outside.....away from the house........and don't make me walk into their webs ( I'm pretty tall ), I will spare them. 

But if they get past my regular treatment of bug barrier spray and into the house.......they had better stay in places where I don't see them. I like to take them out with rubber bands.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

geauxtohell said:


> After living in two houses infested with Brown Recluses, I know way too much about them.
> 
> Brown Recluse Spider
> 
> Most accurate way to ID is too look at their distinctive six eye pattern.  No other spider has that, but many have violin markings.




 


I don't want to get close enough to check out its six eye pattern!!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Immanuel said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't I unsubscribed to this thread ?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was beginning to think the exact same thing!
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


This kind of shit sucks you in like a train wreck, eh?

I can relate.  I shake when I click on it 'cause I know there's gonna be a picture!  












How about we take a bunny break?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Beat you to it!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Dabs said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Halpopelma lividum_ Found at Spanish-speaking Arachnidia forum (of which I only understood 3 or 4 words, but needed to creedit photo, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually a blue spider, but some are light-colored. The legs reminded me of your spider's picture, AVG-JOE, another had similar abdomen markings, and all the others are a beautiful blue color.
> 
> Same page, coloration blue. Could one have hopped a boat from Myanmar or Thailand, or simply taken up with a local specie to get the odd color?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't confirm any kind of a web, sorry. I'm not good in Spanish, do not know their info-gathering mannerisms, either.
> 
> I did come up with another from Name that bug dot com, thought, and here it is. It's home is Tallahassie Florida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White Banded Fishing Spider*
> 
> Posted by danielj August 22nd, 2007 at 12:00 am*Categories*
> 
> Spiders6 inch white furry spider
> I love your site.  Its fascinating as well as informative, my children  and I love viewing it since discovering it while trying to find  information on the following: This spider hangs out on our back porch,  putting in an appearance about once a week.  We live in the woods near  Tallahassee, Florida.  Needless to say there is never a shortage of  insects, amphibians or reptilians in our neck of the woods.  But I have  never seen a spider like this, altho it does resemble my pet Chilean  Rosehair with the exception of having a flatter profile.  It is about  six inches long, fuzzy, and attractively marked.  It seems very placid  and docile, allowing me to get very close to take these pictures.   Online searches for white spiders have yielded nothing. Can you help us?  Thank you so much for your time!!
> Laurie Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hi Laurie,
> What a positively gorgeous specimen of a White Banded Fishing Spider,  Dolomedes albineus. We have never seen a specimen quite this white  before. Dolomedes Fishing Spiders are harmless, and quite fascinating  spiders. Many species are quite aquatic, and capable of diving beneath  the surface of the water to capture small fish and other aquatic  creatures. The White Banded Fishing Spider is not one of the more  aquatic species. It is generally found in trees. whatsthatbugdotcom
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug Guide shows one from a guy in PA, and they also called it the White Banded Fishing Spider, although less white than the odd white ones, but it is 4cm in size, almost 2 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within the same specie, I'm finding a lot of different species in Bing images of spiders with assorted light-to-dark values and colorations that seem to appear similar. With different diets, soil nutrient makeup, daylight or nighttime habits developed by a hunting fishing spider, I'm not surprised. Also, the chameleon effect is understandable, but if a white one gets huge and reproduces often, an entire subset specie can develop in an area, and many white spiders spend their entire life sheltered from the sun. Some may not, but actually be white night or day.
> 
> Joe your spider probably has a preferred fish, insect, or plant combination that caused his coloration, or it could be totally genetic. Somewhere along the line, a gene gets crossed, and one in every so many hundred thousands is an albino. Fewer than that produce albinos. Oh, and the latin name for the spider is  _Dolomedes albineus. If you think he could be the one, yours is in its early stage of life due to its size (or not) Also again, I saw a lot of images taken by photographers, none in the wild showing a web like yours. Chances are to photograph them, some bring them inside and place them onto a set for photography that disallows spinning a web all day._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I hate to say this, but the blue spider is actually kind of pretty *
Click to expand...


Don't fret about telling _this_ average Joe that you can find beauty in a fellow Earthling!  And I happen to agree with that particular opinion of yours.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Big Fitz said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Kill them.  Kill them with fire.  A lot.  I recommend napalm in multiple 55 gallon drums.
> 
> It's the only moderate approach to the problem



Sometimes, the only way to be sure is to dust off and nuke 'em from space.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s1MspmfEwg]Aliens - "I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like a common garden orb weaver, non-poisonous and non-aggressive.



His name is Andrew.

Ass-u-Me-ing he's not lizard chow.  Haven't seen him for a few days now   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc]Lion King - Circle of Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

I really need to credit another writer for the concept in the post above, but I can't find the PM.

Any-hoo... if that was you, Mahalo!


----------



## Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBFdgLrg_48]Which is the Better Prank? - Hot Girlfriend&#39;s Spider, or Boyfriend&#39;s Tanning Bed Scare - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Againsheila

I did it...I made it through the whole thread...I'm still shaking...this was not a good idea for someone with arachnophobia...but hey, I'm working on it....


----------



## nitroz

I see the OP's big nope( nope = spider) and I raise you the nope as big as my hand with battle wounds from previous battles.


----------



## Againsheila

nitroz said:


> I see the OP's big nope( nope = spider) and I raise you the nope as big as my hand with battle wounds from previous battles.



There's only 5 legs there, what did you do to that spider????


----------



## Dabs

He's an amputee ~LoL~


----------



## Immanuel

Dabs said:


> He's an amputee ~LoL~



If s/he were in my house, s/he would be a deceased amputee.  S/He'd get no sympathy from me.

Immie


----------



## nitroz

Againsheila said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the OP's big nope( nope = spider) and I raise you the nope as big as my hand with battle wounds from previous battles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only 5 legs there, what did you do to that spider????
Click to expand...


Well, I found him that way. Like I said in my post, fucking battle wounds/scars.
I had to whack it multiple times before it croaked because it rushed at me and still kept going each time I whacked it (even though i killed some legs and it's ass)


----------



## syrenn

nitroz said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the OP's big nope( nope = spider) and I raise you the nope as big as my hand with battle wounds from previous battles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only 5 legs there, what did you do to that spider????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I found him that way. Like I said in my post, fucking battle wounds/scars.
> I had to whack it multiple times before it croaked because it rushed at me and still kept going each time I whacked it (even though i killed some legs and it's ass)
Click to expand...






holy shit!!!


----------



## waltky

... an' sat down beside her...

... an' said...

... "Hey Muff...

... don't bogart dem curds.


----------



## MikeK

koshergrl said:


> Who the hell tries to capture a spider that big with a little tupperware bowl...over his head?
> 
> That's just wrong.


I have the same question.  What to do after pressing the bowl over the spider -- especially in such an awkward position?


----------



## MikeK

On Okinawa of the mid-1950s we lived in dilapidated, WW-II vintage quonset huts.  The mosquito populations were so thick after sundown we had to sleep under netting and were issued spray cans of repellent that was so strong it irritated the skin.  

The old native women (_mama-sans_) who came on base to do our laundry had a solution.  In exchange for five cartons of Pall Mall cigarettes (we paid a dollar a carton at the PX) they brought a large, hairy, dark green spider (called a _huboo_) in a can with gauze over the top and released it in a corner of the hut.  

The spider ran right up the wall and soon began weaving a web in the corner.  By the next day the web, about 24" diameter, was completed and already had mosquitos stuck to it.  

Those Okinawan mosquitoes were twice to three times bigger than any I've seen in the U.S. and we had such hatred for them it was a pleasure to lie in the rack in the evening and watch the _huboos_ (we eventually had one in each corner) kill and eat them as they landed on and stuck to the webs.  

I believe every quonset hut on Okinawa, like the native houses, had pet spiders and they really kept the mosquito problem at a minimum.


----------



## Dabs

waltky said:


> ... an' sat down beside her...
> 
> ... an' said...
> 
> ... "Hey Muff...
> 
> ... don't bogart dem curds.



No NO.....
it's.....

Little Miss Muffet, sat on her tuffet
eating her curds and whey.
Along came a spider, sat down beside her
and said...."Hey, what's in the bowl bitch?"


----------



## naturegirl

So did it spell "Some Pig".  Don't be messing with Charlotte now.


----------



## WinterBorn

Emma said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.
> 
> 
> 
> *shiver*
> 
> On my last travel assignment, I came home from work one morning to find this sitting in the middle of the bed.
Click to expand...


I am normally a big fan of spiders.  But one time in particular I was less than thrilled by an 8 legged creature.

I was working in Kentucky and the company had rented a cabin for me, instead of staying in a motel for 2 years.  I was showering before heading out to work, and I felt a tickle on my thigh.  I looked down and saw a wolf spider climbing my thigh.  From leg tip to leg tip it was probably 4 inches across.  Normally I would either let it go or catch it and release it outside.  But somehow being naked changes things completely.   I screamed like a little girl, slapped the spider and went slip-sliding out of the shower, out of the bathroom and somehow managed to stay on my feet across the kitchen.

I have pictures of the spider somewhere.  When I find them I'll post them.

But I thought about it later.  If I had slipped and cracked my skull in my mad dash, what would the investigators have thought?  The spider would have been long gone.  So why was this large man lying on the kitchen floor, covered in soap, with no towel or anything in sight?

I'm betting it would have confused plenty of people.

BTW, I got my heart rate down to semi-normal in 3 or 4 hours.  lol


----------



## freedombecki

The nice thing about quilting is you can make quilts of really yukky stuff, "devil's claws," "coffin quilt," and "spider's web" yet, you don't have to experience the ick experience of worrying whether the spider that just bit you was a recluse or other poisonous arachnid. Here's a neat "spider web" quilt that's pretty cute. The neat thing about the quilt, is you wonder is it a star quilt? a web quilt? Sometimes your eyes see the star, other times, just spider webs. It rocks. Our mothers thought so too. The pattern has been around for centuries! 






The nonprofit organization that posted the picture also has a pdf page on instructions of how to make a spider web quilt. Great for the entomologist on your gift list! ​


----------



## squeeze berry

the black widows i have seen on my property have 2 reddish orange dots, not hourglass like you hear.

The copperheads look, brownsish red and the rattlers are gray.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Does that mean the bar-b-que is on?


----------



## freedombecki

some cobweb items


----------



## koshergrl

freedombecki said:


> The nice thing about quilting is you can make quilts of really yukky stuff, "devil's claws," "coffin quilt," and "spider's web" yet, you don't have to experience the ick experience of worrying whether the spider that just bit you was a recluse or other poisonous arachnid. Here's a neat "spider web" quilt that's pretty cute. The neat thing about the quilt, is you wonder is it a star quilt? a web quilt? Sometimes your eyes see the star, other times, just spider webs. It rocks. Our mothers thought so too. The pattern has been around for centuries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nonprofit organization that posted the picture also has a pdf page on instructions of how to make a spider web quilt. Great for the entomologist on your gift list! ​


 
I love this!!!!!


----------



## koshergrl

My son! He would absolutely adore it! Maybe if we ALL work on it, we could get it done?

On second thought...I just checked out the directions and they make no sense to me. I need step by step, with pictures. Just showing the template and the measurements doesn't do it for me, I need directions on how to do the strips (with pictures) I don't think we'll be doing this one any time soon.

But it is beautiful.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

When I lived in the Bronx I found a Black Widow that spun is web in a nearby park. She had the distinctive red hourglass marking. My memory is a little vague but I thought it was in a storm sewer pipe and I was standing on the grating looking down into the pipe to spot it (I know what the fuck was I doing looking down the pipe in the park? (You see why my use of mind altering drugs would be completely redundant))

It was around the 4th of July and I dropped a few light firecrackers down until one caught on the web and she came over to check on her catch.


----------



## freedombecki

koshergrl said:


> My son! He would absolutely adore it! Maybe if we ALL work on it, we could get it done?
> 
> On second thought...I just checked out the directions and they make no sense to me. I need step by step, with pictures. Just showing the template and the measurements doesn't do it for me, I need directions on how to do the strips (with pictures) I don't think we'll be doing this one any time soon.
> 
> But it is beautiful.


They're the easiest quilt in the world to make. I bought a big box of quilter's junk from an antique store for $20 once, and there were 2 or 3 spiderweb squares sewn by hand onto a newspaper. It really is a no brainer. You don't need all the stuff this lady uses. Just set your sewing machine needle to a short stitch (20 to the inch or 1.5mm):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et_AuPOcUlw"]Make a Spiderweb Quilt with the Wacky Web Template - YouTube[/ame]

I'll try and make sure my next charity quilt is a spiderweb, koshergrl. It will likely be green. I'll start on it this weekend after I finish putting froggies around the green brick quilt. ​


----------



## freedombecki

This square will be made into a support pillow for a senior citizen and given locally to a needy senior who has feet problems and needs a prop that won't mush down. I place my scraps into the pillow forms that I make by quilting extra sturdily, then make the tops into a sham that can be removed and laundered from time to time. Seniors have feet swelling issues, and propping them up as they spend long amounts of time reclining do help them continue their ability to walk on feet not so stiffened by swelling.

Thanks to AVG-Joe for the inspiration this thread has been to entomologists in participants, shock for some, hilarity for others, and just a good fun, entertaining all-around thread at USMB. 

May God bless all earth's creatures, great and small, and keep the recluses far away from us!


----------



## uscitizen

syrenn said:


> off the cuff guess...... cuz dinner is ready
> 
> 
> large wolf spider.


Wolf spiders do not do much web work, too heavy.
They do run around with lots of babies on their butts though.


----------



## uscitizen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7sCl56PsXQ]I Dont Like Spiders and Snakes jim stafford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

AVG-JOE said:


> Each of the last three nights this big fellow has spun a beautiful web using my Jeep and a tree for the anchors.  Every morning I drive off to work and leave him hanging.
> 
> He is huge - almost 2 inches across and I've never seen such a sticky and strong web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep to anyone who can tell me what kind he is.



from this pic its hard to tell.  what colors is he?


----------



## freedombecki

Spoonman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the last three nights this big fellow has spun a beautiful web using my Jeep and a tree for the anchors.  Every morning I drive off to work and leave him hanging.
> 
> He is huge - almost 2 inches across and I've never seen such a sticky and strong web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep to anyone who can tell me what kind he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this pic its hard to tell.  what colors is he?
Click to expand...

He's likely white, and from this image appears somewhat fluorescent against the backdrop of night. It's a great pic, don't you think?


----------



## Spoonman

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the last three nights this big fellow has spun a beautiful web using my Jeep and a tree for the anchors.  Every morning I drive off to work and leave him hanging.
> 
> He is huge - almost 2 inches across and I've never seen such a sticky and strong web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep to anyone who can tell me what kind he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this pic its hard to tell.  what colors is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's likely white, and from this image appears somewhat fluorescent against the backdrop of night. It's a great pic, don't you think?
Click to expand...


yes it is, but i was thinking that coloring may have come from a flash


----------



## freedombecki

Someone figured out how to crochet a scary Hallowe'en spider for spooking it up. 





Crochet credit and free instruction how-tos

Or make and place on bottom of tattered (or not) towel to lengthen its life...






Spider Web Lace Credits


And a traditional crocheted spider web small gift..






Source and free instructions​


----------



## Spoonman

cute


----------



## freedombecki

Spoonman said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> from this pic its hard to tell.  what colors is he?
> 
> 
> 
> He's likely white, and from this image appears somewhat fluorescent against the backdrop of night. It's a great pic, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it is, but i was thinking that coloring may have come from a flash
Click to expand...

We talked about this spider some time back, and everyone was bringing back white spider pics that looked similar. I think we determined it may have been a spider that hitched a ride on a nearby boat port (?) Can't remember exactly what we decided it was, but that may have been someone's guess.

Speaking of yukky spiders, I ran across an Amazonian cave spider that makes me gulp and hope to never see one planning to bite me. 

*Phryna grossetaitai*



​
With some of the spiders pictured, with legs outstretched, they had to be placed in 9.5" frames.


----------



## Spoonman

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's likely white, and from this image appears somewhat fluorescent against the backdrop of night. It's a great pic, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is, but i was thinking that coloring may have come from a flash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We talked about this spider some time back, and everyone was bringing back white spider pics that looked similar. I think we determined it may have been a spider that hitched a ride on a nearby boat port (?) Can't remember exactly what we decided it was, but that may have been someone's guess.
> 
> Speaking of yukky spiders, I ran across an Amazonian cave spider that makes me gulp and hope to never see one planning to bite me.
> 
> *Phryna grossetaitai*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> With some of the spiders pictured, with legs outstretched, they had to be placed in 9.5" frames.
Click to expand...


when that gets a hold of its prey it isn't getting away for sure


----------



## freedombecki

Spoonman said:


> cute



<USMB Nannychat: You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.> 

Thanks, spoonman! I love crochet stuff & so does Miss Dabs. Where's she been lately, anyways?


----------



## Spoonman

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <USMB Nannychat: You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.>
> 
> Thanks, spoonman! I love crochet stuff & so does Miss Dabs. Where's she been lately, anyways?
Click to expand...


i don't know,  i haven't really talked to her since i've been back


----------



## freedombecki

Spoonman said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <USMB Nannychat: You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.>
> 
> Thanks, spoonman! I love crochet stuff & so does Miss Dabs. Where's she been lately, anyways?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't know,  i haven't really talked to her since i've been back
Click to expand...

I think Ms. Dabs is more into fun than politickin' anyway. I always knew she was smarter than me!


----------



## Spoonman

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> <USMB Nannychat: You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.>
> 
> Thanks, spoonman! I love crochet stuff & so does Miss Dabs. Where's she been lately, anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know,  i haven't really talked to her since i've been back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Ms. Dabs is more into fun than politickin' anyway. I always knew she was smarter than me!
Click to expand...


i've been avoiding that here.  i do too much of it on other boards


----------



## Zoom-boing

What kind it is?

Freakin' nasty big-assed kind that I would smash with a brick after I used an entire can of Raid to choke the bugger to death.


----------



## Spoonman

Zoom-boing said:


> What kind it is?
> 
> Freakin' nasty big-assed kind that I would smash with a brick after I used an entire can of Raid to choke the bugger to death.



when we were first married we had this big assed spider in the house.  we didn't want to kill it so i flipped it onto a newspaper opened the door and tossed it outside.  the only problem was it was mid winter and it was like 16 degrees out.  so anyway this spider starts booking across the porch. but with every step it got a little slower and slower and slower.....   until after like 8 feet it finally came ot a complete stop and just sat there.  my wife and i looked at each other.  well the spider ended up back in the house .


----------



## freedombecki

Spoonman said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind it is?
> 
> Freakin' nasty big-assed kind that I would smash with a brick after I used an entire can of Raid to choke the bugger to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when we were first married we had this big assed spider in the house.  we didn't want to kill it so i flipped it onto a newspaper opened the door and tossed it outside.  the only problem was it was mid winter and it was like 16 degrees out.  so anyway this spider starts booking across the porch. but with every step it got a little slower and slower and slower.....   until after like 8 feet it finally came ot a complete stop and just sat there.  my wife and i looked at each other.  well the spider ended up back in the house .
Click to expand...

One thing about letting spiders survive is that they do eat their weight in bugs on a daily basis. 

Just be sure their specie is not recluse or black widow, because they can and do think of humans as their food, too, and their venom can certainly make you sick. There may be spiders in some parts whose venom has the property of dissolving flesh. I'm not an entomologist, though. I'll have to look that one up.


----------



## Immanuel

Zoom-boing said:


> What kind it is?
> 
> Freakin' nasty big-assed kind that I would smash with a brick after I used an entire can of Raid to choke the bugger to death.



I always spray them with Raid first in case they see the shoe or whatever weapon I had handy and are faster than me.  That way they die one way or another just faster with the shoe.

Immie


----------



## freedombecki

That didn't take long... Most Poisonous Spider in the World

Immediate treatment for the lethal bite of the Brazilian Wandering Spider:







And another pic of the Brazilian Wandering Spider:





​ 
Honey, you do not want to meet this critter. It could be the last thing you ever did.  10 most poisonous spiders list


----------



## freedombecki

Immanuel said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind it is?
> 
> Freakin' nasty big-assed kind that I would smash with a brick after I used an entire can of Raid to choke the bugger to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always spray them with Raid first in case they see the shoe or whatever weapon I had handy and are faster than me.  That way they die one way or another just faster with the shoe.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

That makes them all the same specie--"Spider deceasedus"


----------



## Spoonman

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind it is?
> 
> Freakin' nasty big-assed kind that I would smash with a brick after I used an entire can of Raid to choke the bugger to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when we were first married we had this big assed spider in the house.  we didn't want to kill it so i flipped it onto a newspaper opened the door and tossed it outside.  the only problem was it was mid winter and it was like 16 degrees out.  so anyway this spider starts booking across the porch. but with every step it got a little slower and slower and slower.....   until after like 8 feet it finally came ot a complete stop and just sat there.  my wife and i looked at each other.  well the spider ended up back in the house .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing about letting spiders survive is that they do eat their weight in bugs on a daily basis.
> 
> Just be sure their specie is not recluse or black widow, because they can and do think of humans as their food, too, and their venom can certainly make you sick. There may be spiders in some parts whose venom has the property of dissolving flesh. I'm not an entomologist, though. I'll have to look that one up.
Click to expand...


we do have a brown recluse living in our small shed.  its been there for a few years now.  black widows we have but i rarely see them by us.  amazing with all the wood piles we have.  I saw them a lot more as a kid in NJ.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Aaaahhhhh!  Stop posting pics of spiders!!!!  

I truly cannot stand them.  My toes are curled up just posting in this thread.  Hell, they curl up just reading the word spider.

I know they eat other bugs and if they stay outside and off my house I leave them alone.  But build a web on my front porch or across the back door?  DEATH!

Actually I can't even kill them I'm so skeeved out by them. That's a manly man job.


----------



## freedombecki

Zoom-boing said:


> Aaaahhhhh!  Stop posting pics of spiders!!!!
> 
> I truly cannot stand them.  My toes are curled up just posting in this thread.  Hell, they curl up just reading the word spider.
> 
> I know they eat other bugs and if they stay outside and off my house I leave them alone.  But build a web on my front porch or across the back door?  DEATH!
> 
> Actually I can't even kill them I'm so skeeved out by them. That's a manly man job.


I think we are genetically predisposed to hating spiders. My family moved to West Texas where the natives are quite comfortable about some spiders, being as they outnumbered humans by a million to one. I was in biology class, and one hanging around the ceiling fell on my desk. He was an inch in diameter, and I screamed to high heaven. When everyone saw it was just one of those little every day black-and-white spiders common in dog-town, they started laughing and couldn't stop. I thought "What kind of people are these, anyway, don't they know spiders are BAD?"

About a week later, a couple of the boys who lived far out in the scrub brush of the great SouthWestern Texas plains brought two jars to school. There was a black bushy-looking tarantula in one of them and a larger brown spotted icky tarantula in the other. They wanted me to hold them so I wouldn't be afraid of spiders any more. I declined! They left it in the lab, and I would look at them from time to time. Finally, I decided I would try to hold one of them. It tickled, and it didn't try to bite me at all. 

Even so, I've never loved spiders until I got interested in gardening. I did some reading up on insect control, and one of the books advised cutting down on insect poisoning when possible to keep carcinogens away from your home and replacing them with garden spiders and lady bugs, which eat all kinds of vegetable vermin. That kinda lit my fire about spiders. Because I've read up on bugs. All of them carry more disease types than a dog had fleas back when, and spiders control their numbers if you don't kill them all off. After that, when I found them in the house, I placed them outside to feast on protein.

Unlike Spoonman who shows true sensitivity, I dropped them out there and always glanced away, never thinking of them again. I still don't like them in my house nor the thought of them crawling over my sleeping body at night. 

My Aunt Oma had a saying that my mother always repeated to me. She said "If kids make you nervous, don't look at 'em." That's exactly how I felt about spiders until I realized the little athletes are better at getting rid of undesirable bugs than sprays that can result in breaking down human tissue in the lungs when inhaled and causing cells to spin into self-destruction mode aka cancer.

Here's sweet little miss spider Halloween pic to help you get over some of that innate spi-dred:
​


----------



## mjollnir

Mmmmmm..... spider babies!!!!


----------



## koshergrl

So wrong.


----------



## Zoom-boing

STAHPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!  

Unsubscribed!


----------



## Connery

On one of my trips to Australia I woke up to this guy....


----------



## syrenn

mjollnir said:


> Mmmmmm..... spider babies!!!!


----------



## Ernie S.

Alabama has some HUGE spiders.


----------



## freedombecki

Thanks for posting that huge spider sculpture, Ernie! It's beautiful!


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/mA0u2J1bKAc]Largest Spider in the World - GIANT Tarantula - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/qkdaKDvJMKk]Spider Web's Quilt Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/dIDkt_IS4Nc]Spider Webs Quilt Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Christopher Locke is sculptor who makes scary sculptures of spiders. He makes them from sharp metal scissors and he call his artworks collection "Heartless Machines." Credits are here: http://www.fludit.com/images/stories/Design/Scary-Spider-Sculptures/Scary-Spider-Sculptures-5.jpg

Now I know where my mother's embroidery scissors, her gift to me on graduation before her death many years ago, may have gone. It was the day of the London bombings, and I was in San Francisco Airport travelling home from a Sewing Machine Convention, where we had to go in order to maintain our sewing machine dealership. I didn't think a pair of small, dull scissors I needed for my embroideries when I travel, which were that old would raise eyebrows at the airport on my trip. You just can't get into the small places with the Kindergarten scissors that are approved for flying, and I didn't know about any regulations about scissors since we travelled so infrequently on business. 

Anyway, the sculptures that Mr. Christopher Locke made are beautiful, and if my scissors ever helped someone else make something remarkable or a poor woman enabled to sew, I guess it's not as bad as I thought. I do miss my mother, though, and I have fewer and fewer of her things she provided me when I was young and poor, as years go by.

Pardon moi for living in the past for a couple of minutes. Here's the goods:






These were made from specialized machine embroidery scissors, and likely expropriated by the NSA from hard-working sewing machine small business owners:






The curve of the handles enables the small embroidery scissors to go under the sewing machine foot. These look like quality ones that used to sell for $30 a pair, unless you specifically went to West Germany to get German-made scissors. They made scissors that never, never rusted on you.​


----------



## freedombecki

Found a unique spider embroidery design and thought those who appreciate the arachnids would like it:



 Credits: Imaginesque blackwork designs​ ​ *M E R R Y   .   C H R I S T M A S !*​ ​ ​ 
​


----------



## freedombecki

Very lovely treatise on entomologists who are tracking or have tracked giant spider reports on 3 continents (well, maybe not for some people who have thin skin for fierce-looking beasties)...

[ame="http://youtu.be/dHpCoFyMCHU"]Sun Spiders and other Massive Arachnids [FULL DOCUMENTARY] - YouTube[/ame]

3 reps for anyone who paid attention to the documentary on why humongous fossilized spider remains were possible at certain times eons ago on earth but would be most rare today...

Answer below sometime with an @ and my USMB name. I check mentions and would love to rep whoever gets it right first. 

The reason everybody who is pragmatic might like spiders: The weight of insects eaten by spiders every year is greater than the total weight of the entire human population.

I love spiders who feast on gnats, mosquitos and wasps. 

Here's picture proof they are beneficent predators, even when very small, they can take on a mosquito many times their unprecocious size:






One prepping a quite numb grasshopper for a meal later on...


----------



## freedombecki

Why pragmatic people might appreciate the job that spiders do:

The weight of insects eaten by spiders every year is greater than the total weight of the entire human population.

 Spider devouring housefly:






 Good riddance!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Mosquitoes and annoying flies suck...

Spiders and bats ROCK!!


----------



## freedombecki

AVG-JOE said:


> Mosquitoes and annoying flies suck...
> 
> Spiders and bats ROCK!!



Indeed Mosquitoes and flies suck. Between two species, they carry and spread 50 known human diseases wherever they go. So yes, thank heaven for providing spiders and bats (avian flycatchers and gnat catchers eat them, as well) to whittle down their numbers. They're little sanitation crew members with an appetite for all that's bad for human beings.


----------

